# Meet the Spartans?...  :(



## Ice Cream (Oct 19, 2007)

Watch the trailer here:




Did Frank Miller has any say in this?

This is a travesty to 300's achievments.


----------



## Shepard (Oct 19, 2007)

Well, not that 300 was the best movie ever (altough I personally like it a lot) but I have to say this is one of those movies that doesn't fit to make them a joke movie,I guess it's all because the infamous "This is Sparta" sentence


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 19, 2007)

*moves to appropriate section*


----------



## DominusDeus (Oct 19, 2007)

HAHAHA, I shall watch it.

I love spoof comedies.


----------



## Hothien (Oct 19, 2007)

I hate spoof comedies. 

Kind of strange to see kevin sorbo playing in a spoof comedy, though.


----------



## mow (Oct 19, 2007)

its gonna be tacky, silly and will make use of cliches and mindless humor

ofcourse that also means it will be a theatrical hit and #1 in the box office


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Oct 19, 2007)

..........That was bizarre.


Hercules is a Spartan.


----------



## Ice Cream (Oct 19, 2007)

> *moves to appropriate section*



Thanks.

Why do people feel the need to waste money and time that can best be
applied to better things?...


----------



## Nemesis (Oct 20, 2007)

Haha i actually bet it will be hillarious (in a lame way).  And do I see Hercules himself there Kevin Sorbo quite ironic really that the spartans considers themselves the sons of herakles (Hercules original Greek name).  Not something i will go out my way to watch but also not something to avoid in my view


----------



## Ash (Oct 20, 2007)

This is bullshit to the maximum.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 20, 2007)

Pre-watching trailer: *massive *

After-watching trailer: Okay I'll admit it, I lol'd. But really, that doesn't seem like they should make a whole movie based off of it >_>. Can't like they be sued for trademark infringement or something....


----------



## Vonocourt (Oct 20, 2007)

Peter said:


> Can't like they be sued for trademark infringement or something....


Regency is owned by Warner Brothers. So no.


> This is a travesty to 300's achievments.


What achievements? >_>

The movie looks like shit.


----------



## Dragon (banned) (Oct 20, 2007)

troy>300    .


----------



## mow (Oct 20, 2007)

Marco said:


> troy>300    .



whatever shiat your smoking, it sure as hell must be good


----------



## Lord Yu (Oct 20, 2007)

This makes me want to kill things.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Oct 20, 2007)

Marco said:


> troy>300    .


Troy is too long for its own good.

It was quite a good movie but it was rather exaggerated for time.


moe said:


> whatever shiat your smoking, it sure as hell must be good


Qft.

@Yu: So its identical?


----------



## Lord Yu (Oct 20, 2007)

I mean in a psychotic angry rampage way. Not in a FUCK YEAH! kinda way.


----------



## Nathan (Oct 21, 2007)

My neighbor was in 300. 

I saw this trailer during a movie that I went to see yesterday and I LOL'ED so hard, so this is on my movie watch list.


----------



## Sean Connery (Dec 30, 2007)

*Meet The Spartans*

it's another spoof from the guys who did Date Movie and Epic Movie, but this preview was f'ing funny

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4QU3hK-ivHE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 30, 2007)

LINKY OF DOOM


----------



## forkandspoon (Dec 30, 2007)

THIS IS A HORRIBLE MOVIE!!!!


----------



## Sean Connery (Dec 30, 2007)

Sunuvmann said:


> I am Deidara's Bomber



posted back in october, remember the search function still isn't working


----------



## Stallyns808 (Dec 30, 2007)

forkandspoon said:


> THIS IS A HORRIBLE MOVIE!!!!



Agreed.  Movie looks like shit.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 30, 2007)

From the previews, my thoughts of it are its pretty much Epic Movie 2.

Having a satire of a year's movies in review is a good idea but its something that should be done on TV, not what you'd pay to watch since it will probably be pretty badly written.


----------



## Snakety69 (Dec 30, 2007)

This is just an absolute disgrace to cinema. I'll admit I chuckled the very first time that I saw the trailer. But then I forgot it even existed, and when I saw it again, I just shook my head.


----------



## dbzNSking (Dec 31, 2007)

gotta to see this movie


----------



## Catterix (Dec 31, 2007)

So long as it's good. I've gotten tired of these "spoof" movies that have been coming out recently, such as Date Movie, Action Movie, Epic Movie, etc. all trying to copy the idea of Scary Movie but completely losing the plot as to what makes a spoof movie and just turning into badly written, unfunny attempted offensive humour.

And it's about 300 which is cool. One of the easiest movies to take the piss out of released in recent years.

Just so long as it's... good.


----------



## Kreig (Dec 31, 2007)

I'll admit, I LOL'd hard.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 31, 2007)

Probably not the best show to make this spoof comedy out of, but people will probably find this enjoyable since there seems to be some good jokes in the movie. I thought that this was Scarie Movie's type of thing though. They probably have a lack of enthusiam continuing the movies because of other spoof comedy movies that are already like it. That and Scary Movie 4 wasn't really better than any of the others.


----------



## forkandspoon (Dec 31, 2007)

Sunuvmann said:


> From the previews, my thoughts of it are its pretty much Epic Movie 2.
> 
> Having a satire of a year's movies in review is a good idea but its something that should be done on TV, not what you'd pay to watch since it will probably be pretty badly written.



Yeah its just too bad SNL is dead


----------



## Sasuke (Dec 31, 2007)

_Hm, so it's still coming out? didn't hear anything anywehre about this since the first preview emerged, looks shit._


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 31, 2007)

_you got served_

and the chick from madtv is in it yup i'm watching it.............on dvd


----------



## ssj3boruto (Dec 31, 2007)

Catterix said:


> So long as it's good. I've gotten tired of these "spoof" movies that have been coming out recently, such as Date Movie, Action Movie, Epic Movie, etc. all trying to copy the idea of Scary Movie but completely losing the plot as to what makes a spoof movie and just turning into badly written, unfunny attempted offensive humour.
> 
> And it's about 300 which is cool. One of the easiest movies to take the piss out of released in recent years.
> 
> Just so long as it's... good.



As Sunuvmann said, it's just Epic Movie 2. It'll take shots at numerous easy to spoof films and completely miss the target. Fortunately they can't even find enough decent comedy to make a decent full length trailer, but _unfortunately_ it'll still make loads of cash.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 31, 2007)

Verily. You will have many pubescent males who loved 300 and want to see this (most of the adult fans won't though). They will take advantage of the sophmoric humor and make moneys from there. Probably won't break the 50 million mark but it doesn't take that much to make a spoof movie so they will still make a good profit.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 31, 2007)

Most of the jokes aren't even spoofing 300, looks like total shit.


----------



## Sean Connery (Dec 31, 2007)

Epic Movie kinda bombed as a PG-13 film, but was actually funnier when the Unrated Version came out


----------



## Psysalis (Dec 31, 2007)

i'll be honest , i lol'd pretty hard at the britney part


----------



## Sean Connery (Dec 31, 2007)

Psysalis said:


> i'll be honest , i lol'd pretty hard at the britney part



I was loling when he was kicking everyone into the pit of Death

You have to stop Kicking everyone into the pit of Death

the Xerces transforming into a robot and the video from youtube with the ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) crying, leave brittney alone, fucking epic right there


----------



## saint_Reginold (Dec 31, 2007)

Hahaha I thought it was pretty funny actually. I didn't like 300 that much to be honest with you. But I also didn't like any of the scary movies that much either, and I hated date movie so I think I'll wait until I can download this one for free.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jan 2, 2008)

Catterix said:


> So long as it's good. I've gotten tired of these "spoof" movies that have been coming out recently, such as Date Movie, Action Movie, Epic Movie, etc. *all trying to copy the idea of Scary Movie* but completely losing the plot as to what makes a spoof movie and just turning into badly written, unfunny attempted offensive humour.
> ...





Triumph said:


> Probably not the best show to make this spoof comedy out of, but people will probably find this enjoyable since there seems to be some good jokes in the movie.* I thought that this was Scarie Movie's type of thing though*. They probably have a lack of enthusiam continuing the movies because of other spoof comedy movies that are already like it. That and Scary Movie 4 wasn't really better than any of the others.



Cause there were no spoof movies before Scary Movie.


----------



## YamiHikari (Jan 2, 2008)

Really?
Do we really need this movie?

This would make a great youtube video, not a movie.


----------



## Sean Connery (Jan 2, 2008)

I am gonna see it for the fact there ripping on Brit, lohan and hilton


----------



## Lord Yu (Jan 2, 2008)

Sweet Jesus I hope the man who made this is kicked into a pit.

THIS.IS.NOT.*FUNNY!!!*


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 2, 2008)

Lord Yu said:


> Sweet Jesus I hope the man who made this is kicked into a pit.
> 
> THIS.IS.NOT.*FUNNY!!!*


Truly. Scary Movie was awesome. But after Scary Movie 3, the satire movies became so common and so increasingly bad they are now utter crap. And trying to repackage Epic Movie 2 as being 300 themed, not even a year after 300 came out is just trying to milk idiots for money. Satire movies are the Reality TV of movies.

1. Hire cheap actors
2. Rip off successful films
3. ???
4. Profit!


----------



## Sean Connery (Jan 2, 2008)

Sunuvmann said:


> Truly. Scary Movie was awesome. But after Scary Movie 3, the satire movies became so common and so increasingly bad they are now utter crap. And trying to repackage Epic Movie 2 as being 300 themed, not even a year after 300 came out is just trying to milk idiots for money. Satire movies are the Reality TV of movies.
> 
> 1. Hire cheap actors
> 2. Rip off successful films
> ...



that's cause Keenan Ivory Wayans didn't do 3 and 4, and what had me pissed was 3 and 4 were done buy the guy who did airplane, airplane was fnny, but scary movie 3 sucked, the Unrated version of 4 was acutally funnier


----------



## Juanita Tequila (Jan 3, 2008)

I LOL'ed at the Britney Spears part. LMFAO


----------



## Talone (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm left to wonder what drug the movie execs were taking when they greenlight shitty, derivative spoofs that are predictable and unfunny.


----------



## Adonis (Jan 3, 2008)

People find this shit funny?

What the fuck are Britney Spears and Spider-man 3 non sequiturs doing in a 300 parody, anyway?


----------



## plox (Jan 3, 2008)

soo stupid


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 3, 2008)

Now that I think about it, they did have one before Scary Movie. Space Balls.

But the thing that sets the good parodies apart from the shit is if you need to have seen the movie to find it funny. If you can make it funny on its own right, then it will be a good movie. But if you are wholly depending on people having seen the parodied movies and using gratuitous amounts of pop references, it will fail hard.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jan 3, 2008)

Sunuvmann said:


> Now that I think about it, they did have one before Scary Movie. Space Balls.



God, not only were there spoof films way before Space Balls, but Space Balls wasn't even that great.


----------



## Sean Connery (Jan 3, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> God, not only were there spoof films way before Space Balls, but Space Balls wasn't even that great.



you take that back


----------



## Stallyns808 (Jan 3, 2008)

Vonocourt said:


> God, not only were there spoof films way before Space Balls, but Space Balls wasn't even that great.



Space Balls is one of the best spoof movies ever! 



Sean Connery said:


> you take that back



Agreed!


----------



## Vonocourt (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## plox (Jan 3, 2008)

i think making  these stupid movies is somekind of joke that hollywood people do at the start of every year

like Epic MOvie that came out last year at about the same time that this movie is coming out


----------



## Sean Connery (Jan 3, 2008)

plox said:


> i think making  these stupid movies is somekind of joke that hollywood people do at the start of every year
> 
> like Epic MOvie that came out last year at about the same time that this movie is coming out



go see the unrated version of epic movie, this one was actually funny


----------



## Talone (Jan 3, 2008)

Sean Connery said:


> go see the unrated version of epic movie, this one was actually funny



See, it's funny how it seems like you're the market they cater to...because that was an absolutely terrible movie, unrated or not.

Then you'll say "Date Movie" was the greatest thing on God's Green Earth, and that having TWO (count em', TWO!) of the writers from Scary Movie is SUCH a convincing selling point.


----------



## Sean Connery (Jan 3, 2008)

Talone said:


> See, it's funny how it seems like you're the market they cater to...because that was an absolutely terrible movie, unrated or not.
> 
> Then you'll say "Date Movie" was the greatest thing on God's Green Earth, and that having TWO (count em', TWO!) of the writers from Scary Movie is SUCH a convincing selling point.



hey dee dee dee

I saw the PG-13 version, it was someone ok, but when I got the unrated version it was 10 times better, so go fuck yourself


----------



## Cirus (Jan 4, 2008)

I got a feeling it will be stupid and yet funny in its own right.  I will see it, but I am not going to be in any hurry to see it when it comes out.


----------



## ?Grimmjow? (Jan 4, 2008)

wow!!!!! im gonna watch that definetely ... this film looks funny and awesome!!!


----------



## Bender (Jan 18, 2008)

*Meet the spartans*

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o30sLthVn5k[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cV-IjsXRLN4&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dyi3yhLcmaQ&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


Anyone gonna see this movie?

Looks like it,ll turn out to be a failure like Epic movie but I got high hopes for it


----------



## Sasuke (Jan 18, 2008)

I'm fairly certain there's a thread on this, either way it looks garbage.


----------



## ?Grimmjow? (Jan 18, 2008)

nah, ive seen lots of trailers, i loved epic movie, sooo this movie is also gonna be epic/rock!!!


----------



## Lord Yu (Jan 18, 2008)

What are you on and where can I get some? I'd have to say whatever you have that will make this crap seem funny I'd get off my drug free policy right now to grab that shit.


----------



## Bender (Jan 18, 2008)

Lord Yu said:


> What are you on and where can I get some? I'd have to say whatever you have that will make this crap seem funny I'd get off my drug free policy right now to grab that shit.



The only funny part is the Britney Spears shaving scene 

The rest was plain stupid

That's why I'm anxious to see it


----------



## Snow (Jan 18, 2008)

After "Not Another Teen Movie" these movies have been jokes.

The variable?

Not Another Teen Movie was Rated R.

Even if someone thought it was horrible they would have gone to see it for the tits.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Jan 18, 2008)

DJ Lorin - Underground Communication (Part 2)


----------



## niyesuH (Jan 18, 2008)

i loved the part with britney and the pit


----------



## Vonocourt (Jan 18, 2008)

I said:


> Even if someone thought it was horrible they would have gone to see it for the tits.


They spaced out the subtitles so they wouldn't obscure the foreign girl's.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jan 18, 2008)

_Lame...another lame movie that imitates scary movie._


----------



## Masurao (Jan 18, 2008)

It doesn't look all that great to me...but the part with Brittney was pretty funny.


----------



## Shoddragon (Jan 18, 2008)

I liked date movie and epic movie. I am not going to die or anything even if it is bad. I didn't think epic movie was horrible or anything. its just the funny parts are at certain parts and not within the entire movie .


----------



## Talone (Jan 18, 2008)

Shoddragon said:


> I liked date movie and epic movie. I am not going to die or anything even if it is bad. I didn't think epic movie was horrible or anything. its just the funny parts are at certain parts and not within the entire movie .



Date Movie was an atrocious piece of trash....with the most wasted cliche jokes ever.  I couldn't even sit through half of that just to poke fun at how bad it was.


----------



## MajorThor (Jan 19, 2008)

Not gonna see this movie.


----------



## x0Uchiha0x (Jan 19, 2008)

I almost died when i saw Britney kicked into the hole, im goin to see this opening day


----------



## WILD CARD (Jan 19, 2008)

Somebody please kill the director of these movies.


----------



## ?Grimmjow? (Jan 19, 2008)

LMAO At your sig and post (WILD CARD)


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 19, 2008)

I bet all the best scenes from this movie were shown in the trailers.  I think it's going to fail, just like _Epic Movie _and _Date Movie_.


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Jan 19, 2008)

Goo Goo Gaa Gaa...HAAAAAHAAAA

lol i thought that part was funny as hell. But the only reason i wanted to see this movie is because Meth is in it.


----------



## WILD CARD (Jan 20, 2008)

Jet-Li said:


> LMAO At your sig and post (WILD CARD)



Thanks alot

oh and join the movie hate


----------



## Hitomi (Jan 20, 2008)

WILD CARD said:


> Somebody please kill the director of these movies.


 yeah they can get lame at some points.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Jan 20, 2008)

niyesuH said:


> i loved the part with britney and the pit



Yea, I gotta admit that shit was funny.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Jan 20, 2008)

I thought that the "I'm not gay" part was pretty hilarious. And as sad as it may seem, I thought it was sung  well.


----------



## Cair (Jan 20, 2008)

I got a lol out when Spears was shaving her head, but that was it. 

Double dupe.


----------



## kimber abarai (Jan 20, 2008)

OMG OMG
 i cant wait to see that it is goonna be hillarious!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Misha-San (Jan 20, 2008)

I just liked the Britney Spears part and the part when they start to dance and the guy says You Got served!. Lol


----------



## Cindy (Jan 21, 2008)

I love the "But what about Spartaaaahh?" line so much. xD


----------



## Cicatriz ESP (Jan 21, 2008)

the commercials have been funny. hopefully the actual movie is too.


----------



## Noah (Jan 21, 2008)

From two of the writers of Scary Movie!

I swear, I haven't cracked a smile at these movies since Scary Movie one, and if I ever do, I'll know it's time to slash my own wrists.

Maybe I'm just jealous that I can't pump out movies like this every year and get paid a couple million each time. Maybe. I mean, if I was in their position, I'd do the exact same thing and laugh my ass off all the way to the bank.

Still. I wish someone would stop financing the shit those two assholes keep "coming up with."


----------



## Captain Gir (Jan 22, 2008)

I actually have an intention of seeing this movie...unlike the past few worthless movies of the same type


----------



## Sean Connery (Jan 22, 2008)

I still love the Youtube Video

Stop Harassing Brittney

man that douche made a huge ass out of himself


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jan 26, 2008)

well i love spoof movies


----------



## Bender (Jan 26, 2008)

I saw the movie

And it was just plain 

awful 

I mean I laughed a few times

But aside that It was just iiiick

Nowhere near as good as Epic Movie

I hated it


----------



## Muse (Jan 26, 2008)

Blaze of Glory said:


> I saw the movie
> 
> And it was just plain
> 
> ...



I thought about seeing it (maybe) ....but after you said that, i'll probably never see it


----------



## Cindy (Jan 26, 2008)

I thought it was funnier than Epic Movie.. which I didn't like all that much. But it was still a far cry from the magic that was Scary Movie 1.

Kevin Sorbo and Travis Van Winkle were great eye candy though.


----------



## Sean Connery (Jan 26, 2008)

the unrated version of epic movie was 5 times funnier than the PG-13 version, so if anything when the unrated version of Meet The Spartans Comes out will probally be better as well


----------



## KamiKazi (Jan 26, 2008)

i saw it, and aside form a few laughs it pretty much sucked


----------



## Lord Genome (Jan 27, 2008)

I saw it and i liked it. Was far better than most other spoof movies out ther.


----------



## Sean Connery (Jan 27, 2008)

gonna go see it tommorow afternoon for the hell of it


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Jan 27, 2008)

Scary movie 1 = win
Scary movie 2 = win

Epic movie = fail
Meet the spartans = fail

Im glad I snuck in for free


----------



## Sean Connery (Jan 27, 2008)

Darkseid said:


> Scary movie 1 = win
> Scary movie 2 = win
> 
> Epic movie = fail
> ...



you left out Scary Movie 3 and 4


----------



## Noah (Jan 27, 2008)

Sean Connery said:


> you left out Scary Movie 3 and 4



As he should have.

Out of all the parody movies in this line, the only really good one was Scary Movie 1. Not Another Teen Movie had it's moments, but it wasn't that great. Same with Scary Movie 2, except that it had really good moments and god awful moments. There wasn't much inbetween.

Aside from a few Charlie Sheen lines in Scary Movie 3, everything after 2 has been completely unbearable.


----------



## Sean Connery (Jan 27, 2008)

Noah said:


> As he should have.
> 
> Out of all the parody movies in this line, the only really good one was Scary Movie 1. Not Another Teen Movie had it's moments, but it wasn't that great. Same with Scary Movie 2, except that it had really good moments and god awful moments. There wasn't much inbetween.
> 
> Aside from a few Charlie Sheen lines in Scary Movie 3, everything after 2 has been completely unbearable.



have you seen the unrated version of not another teen movie, it was alot better than the R-Rated Version


----------



## Cirus (Jan 28, 2008)

Both of those version sucked.



Also I rate MTS as a movie to see only once cause after that everything they do is not funny anymore.


----------



## Supa Swag (Jan 28, 2008)

I hope people aren't paying to see this shit.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Jan 28, 2008)

I just can't believe people go out and watch these movies. Cause you know if they didn't, the 'spoof movie' genre would have stopped at Scary Movie 4.


----------



## Sean Connery (Jan 29, 2008)

Blitzomaru said:


> I just can't believe people go out and watch these movies. Cause you know if they didn't, the 'spoof movie' genre would have stopped at Scary Movie 4.



more like scary movie 2, I'm sorry but these spoof movies blow when there rated PG-13, the only reason why I found Scary Movie 4 funny is cause I never saw the PG-13 version on the big screen but watched the unrated version on dvd, same with epic movie


----------



## Vonocourt (Jan 29, 2008)

Blitzomaru said:


> I just can't believe people go out and watch these movies. Cause you know if they didn't, the 'spoof movie' genre would have stopped at Scary Movie 4.



The spoof genre would have stopped with Scary Movie 4, bullshit. Just this particular wave of shit films.


----------



## Most_Valuable_Playa (Jan 29, 2008)

Thanks for the trailers. I'm done watching the movie


----------



## Memos (Jan 30, 2008)

i just watched the movie today, i have to admit that the structure was crap and some of the jokes were plain rubbish but some of the jokes were brilliant, i laughed out loud many many times.


----------



## Ema Skye (Jan 30, 2008)

All of the trailers are unavlible


----------



## Jeff (Feb 1, 2008)

Meet the Spartans was better than Epic Movie, but not by much.  Epic Movie was the worst plot in a movie since the Blair Witch Project, which to this day I do not get (seriously).  I'd recommend watching Juno much more than Meet The Spartans.


----------



## Monkeydude (Feb 2, 2008)

This movie looks hilarious! I'm definitely gonna see it when it starts in Denmark. I also liked Epic Movie alot, whatever people say i think it's a very funny movie


----------



## Sean Connery (Feb 3, 2008)

Kuchiki said:


> Meet the Spartans was better than Epic Movie, but not by much.  Epic Movie was the worst plot in a movie since the Blair Witch Project, which to this day I do not get (seriously).  I'd recommend watching Juno much more than Meet The Spartans.



have you seen the unrated version of epic movie ?


----------



## Lord Genome (Feb 3, 2008)

I feel im the only one who really enjoyed it 

Then again i have a pretty huge humor range


----------



## Sean Connery (Feb 3, 2008)

I haven't had a chance to go see it, my work sched keeps changing


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 3, 2008)

Everything after Scary movie 2 sucked, i don't care if it was unrated or not, it sucked ass.


----------



## Tomorrow King (Feb 3, 2008)

Meet the Spartans was the worst parody I've ever seen. 'nuff said


----------



## Cair (Feb 3, 2008)

It's already out of the theaters here. I guess it sucked so much the theaters didn't want to waste good space.


----------



## Cirus (Feb 3, 2008)

I saw it and it was an ok, one time see movie.


----------



## Sean Connery (Feb 3, 2008)

Vegeta. said:


> I saw it and it was an ok, one time see movie.



I'm sure the unrated dvd will be funny as hell


----------



## BerserkerGutts (Feb 3, 2008)

The first Scary Movie was the best and the only good movie in this genre, the rest are garbage.


----------



## Naruto Sensei (Feb 3, 2008)

BerserkerGutts said:


> The first Scary Movie was the best and the only good movie in this genre, the rest are garbage.



Adding in part 2, I would say you took the words right out of my mouth.


----------



## Sean Connery (Feb 4, 2008)

BerserkerGutts said:


> The first Scary Movie was the best and the only good movie in this genre, the rest are garbage.



Keenen Ivory Wayans did one hell of a great Job with Scary Movie 1, I laughed so freakin hard the firs time I saw it, my folks never cared for these type of films, I had them watch it and they laughed there asses off, or course they're fans of In Living Color, and I was watching that show from when it first ran in my 5th grade year all the way to my freshman year in High School


----------



## TerrorOfDeath (Feb 4, 2008)

This movie sucked so much ass, it wasn't even funny. Don't waste your money watching this


----------



## Loco-sama (Feb 4, 2008)

Sean Connery said:


> Keenen Ivory Wayans did one hell of a great Job with Scary Movie 1, I laughed so freakin hard the firs time I saw it, my folks never cared for these type of films, I had them watch it and they laughed there asses off, or course they're fans of In Living Color, and I was watching that show from when it first ran in my 5th grade year all the way to my freshman year in High School



the quality of a Scary movie can be measure by the size of semen shot the girl take.

Bigges was in first, the second got smaller and there was none in third.

i refuse see forth


----------



## Sean Connery (Feb 4, 2008)

Loco-sama said:


> the quality of a Scary movie can be measure by the size of semen shot the girl take.
> 
> Bigges was in first, the second got smaller and there was none in third.
> 
> i refuse see forth



I was lol'ing in the second one when she got slammed against the door after he busted a nut, but yea the first one was 10 times funnier, I loved how the house was shaking before he blew


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Feb 4, 2008)

Looks like crap


----------



## mystictrunks (Feb 4, 2008)

The Wayans' need to spoof all those dance/music movies. It would be a hood classic.


----------



## Sean Connery (Feb 4, 2008)

mystictrunks said:


> The Wayans' need to spoof all those dance/music movies. It would be a hood classic.



oh I so freaking 2nd that one


----------



## Vonocourt (Feb 4, 2008)

BerserkerGutts said:


> The first Scary Movie was the best and the only good movie in this genre, the rest are garbage.



No.

Nope

Wrong.

You do not know what the fuck you are talking about.


----------



## maStneliS (Feb 4, 2008)

I dont like those types of movies, its just moviemakers and actors desperately trying to make money like "epic movie"...


----------



## Linkdarkside (Feb 5, 2008)

Sean Connery said:


> you left out Scary Movie 3 and 4


he also left out Space Balls


----------



## DominusDeus (Feb 5, 2008)

Linkdarkside said:


> he also left out Space Balls



Hahah, I love SpaceBalls.

Pizza the Hut!


Comb the desert!


I hate when that happens...


May the Schqartz be with you.




I need to get this on DVD...


----------



## Vonocourt (Feb 5, 2008)

Linkdarkside said:


> he also left out Space Balls


Fuck Space Balls.

Young Frankenstein is Mel Brooks best spoof movie.
[YOUTUBE]SrSyRexzgH4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Aecen (Feb 5, 2008)

How these guys are able to make awful movies is beyond me.  But the sheer amount of people that went to see this awful movie, is ever worse.


----------



## Vonocourt (Feb 8, 2008)

BerserkerGuts said:
			
		

> no



Looks like someone took offense. Look at the youtube video I posted. It kicks that shit scary movie's ass any day.

You're saying that Scary Movie is better than Young Frankenstein, Silent Film, Monty Python and the Holy Grail, The life of Brian, Airplan, the Naked Gun Series, Shaun of the Dead, and even Space Balls.


----------



## Sean Connery (Feb 9, 2008)

DominusDeus said:


> Hahah, I love SpaceBalls.
> 
> Pizza the Hut!
> 
> ...




yes you do need to get it


----------



## Tobirama (Apr 5, 2008)

I watched this in the cinema not 2 day's ago. This is the biggest piece of bullshit I've ever seen in my life.


Seriously, it was ridiculous on a whole other level. Utter drivel.

I really should check the rating on RT or IMDB before going to watch a movie. Huge  for me.


----------



## Sean Connery (Apr 6, 2008)

well the uncut version should be a lot better


----------

